# اعدادات لتسريع متصفح  فاير فوكس مجربة



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2009)

طريقة مدهشة لتسريع الفايرفوكس








و الان جربوا هذه الطريقة السهلة و شوفوا الفرق مدهش فعلا

صفحة النت تفتح امام عيونك قبل ما ترمش حتى

في 1 millisecond

و اليكم الطريقة

1- نفتح المتصفح FIREFOX و ننسخ ما يلي الى العنوان : about:config
2. كليك يمين في اي مكان و نختار : New ثم Integer

3. انسخ الى الشريط اللي يظهر ما يلي : nglayout.initialpaint.delay

4. و يظهر بعد الاوكي شريط اعطيه القيمة : 0

و مبروك عليكم اغلق المتصفح و افتحه مرة اخرى


دمتم بود


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

معلومه جميله يا مورا 

ميرررررررسى على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أبريل 2009)

اهلا كوكومان


نورت 


​


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مورا علي المعلومة​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 أبريل 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)




----------



## ipraheem makram (4 مايو 2009)

*ميرررررررسى​*


----------



## مورا مارون (4 مايو 2009)

ميرسي لرد


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا مورا


----------



## SALVATION (6 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير مورا_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 مايو 2009)

اهلا بيكم وبردودكم المشجعة
​


----------

